# عاوز أعرف عناوين شركات هندسة المناجم في مصر ولكم جزيل الشكر



## احمد محمد عبودي (27 يوليو 2009)

ياريت لو حد يعرف عناوين شركات المناجم في مصر علشان عاوز اقدم فيها ولو حد يعرف شركة طالبة مهندس مناجم حديث التخرج ياريته يبلغني علي الملتقي وربنا يجازيكم خيرا.


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (27 يوليو 2009)

ياريت تردوا عليا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## malin (27 يوليو 2009)

هنا المصالح تتصالح يا صديقي


----------



## shamhorsh (31 يوليو 2009)

مفيش شركات مناجم في مصر انسي يا ريس


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2009)

اللي ميعرفش يقول عدس احسن له


----------



## مصطفى رمضان عمران (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك يا عبودى الوظيفة عقبالنا زيك يا معلم
حاول تلاقيلى مكان معاك


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (1 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يادرش وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------

